# Mercury Mariner on the beach?



## AWGunS (Oct 27, 2006)

I am planning a trip to Hatteras in March, and would like to drive in the ORV areas. 

My truck is out of the question, a F250 2 wheel drive, but my wife has a Mercury Mariner AWD. It is a nice around town vehicle, but I question its all wheel drive capability, as neither of us has had any experience with it in all wheel drive mode, as it has never been off road, or even in snow to this point.

Its AWD system doesn't have a switch for 2 wheel, 4 high or low. It simply comes on when it senses the front wheels spinning. 

So my question is, does anyone have any expereince with this vehicle in the sand (or a vehicle with a similar system), and what was your experience? Or should I just keep it off the beach?

A Smith


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Can't swear to it but I do believe that somewhere in the hand book it says not to take it on the sand. AWD only work when a drive wheel starts slipping thats when some of the other wheels kick in and by then in sand it might be a tad bit to late and poof your stuck.
I am sure a few others that know more will kick in better info.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*LIke some explorers*

I think that mercury would go into all wheel drive but then it will go back out as the vehicle thinks it pulling better. We see allot of explorers stuck around here because it goes in and out of 4 wheel drive like that. It sinces its bogging down then drives good and kicks out, then back in...you get the picture....Hey, if you've the time and the money for a tow though, drop some air and try it!


----------

